# Office old - 2007 Converter



## Topsen (1. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich entwickele gerade ein Tool, was Powerpoint 2007 Dateien bearbeitet. Dabei nutze ich die Open XML Struktur. 
Nun möchte ich, das es auch mit ppt Files umgehen kann.
Dafür würde ich die ppt Dateien gerne automatisch in pptx Dateien umwandeln. 
Es gibt ein Converter, der sich in den Windows Explorer einbettet:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=941B3470-3AE9-4AEE-8F43-C6BB74CD1466

Diese ...speichern unter Funktion würde ich gerne auch in meinem Programm nutzen.
Weiß jemand, was ich für Bibliotheken oder ähnliches einbinden muss?

Danke und Grüße,

Topsen


----------

